# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  08.05.2010 nächstes SiamOnline-Treffen

## Enrico

Anlässlich zu Sawees Geburtstag gibt es seit zwei Jahren die nächste Party in Weimar! Sie findet am 8.5. statt und wird wie immer, meist waren im Mai die Partys am besten, der Renner   ::  

Dieses Jahr gibt es Konzerte auf einer 3x3 Meter Wand, Thailändisch und auch Bratwürste für uns Männer, also für jeden was dabei. Frösche könnten wir auf Wunsch auch dieses Jahr bieten.  ::

----------


## pit

Würde sogar passen. Bin im Mai in DE. Lass mal per PN die Adresse rüberwachsen.

 ::  
Pit

----------


## walter

8.5.

historisches Datum, wie sinnig.

Vielleicht schaff ich es auch.   ::

----------


## odd

Vielleicht lässt sich eine Rundreise vereinbaren.

----------


## Enrico

> 8.5.
> 
> historisches Datum, wie sinnig.
> 
> Vielleicht schaff ich es auch.


Was war denn da am 08.05. ?

----------


## Enrico

> Würde sogar passen. Bin im Mai in DE. Lass mal per PN die Adresse rüberwachsen.
> 
>  
> Pit


Die steht doch überall hier   :: 

Lisztstr. 21
99423 Weimar

----------


## pit

Danke! Ich bin beschämt, die Adresse noch nirgendwo gesehen zu haben.   ::  

 ::   ::  

Pit

----------


## walter

> Zitat von walter
> 
> 8.5.
> 
> historisches Datum, wie sinnig.
> 
> Vielleicht schaff ich es auch.  
> 
> 
> Was war denn da am 08.05. ?


8.05.1945: Generalfeldmarschall Keitel unterzeichnet im sowjetischen Hauptquartier in Berlin-Karlshorst die bedingungslose Kapitulation der deutschen Wehrmacht, damit endet der Zweite Weltkrieg in Europa (V-E-Day). Das Datum markiert zugleich die Befreiung vom Nationalsozialismus.

----------


## Enrico

So, geben wir Gas und hoffen das es wieder ein parr nette Leute werden und ein guter Abend. Da wir ja planen müssen, starte ich nun den Wer Kommt Thread im Mitgliederbereich.

----------


## Enrico

Heute begann der Aufbau, Boxen, Videowand, und mit einmal fing es an zu schütten! Gewitter aus heiterem Himmel so 70-80% wie in Thailand! Da so 60-80m von mir die Oberleitung lang ging, und dort schön die Blitze in den Ableiderdraht gingen, war mir kurzzeitig schon anders  ::  

Also habe ich kurzfristig neu geplant, sollte das Wetter wirklich Mist werden, wir haben Teerassenstrahler   ::

----------


## Enrico

Nun sollens ja doch so 17-18 Grad werden und trocken, also nehme ich den Teerassenstrahler mit an den Bratwurstrost   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Willst mit dem Terassenstrahler auch Würtschen grillen?   ::

----------


## Enrico

Nee, aber ich friere nicht gern   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls ein schönes Fest und werde an Euch denken und hier beim Heurigen am Samstag ein Vierterl gelben Muskateller auf Euer Wohl trinken.

----------


## Erich

> Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls ein schönes Fest und werde an Euch denken und hier beim Heurigen am Samstag ein Vierterl gelben Muskateller auf Euer Wohl trinken.


Wenn Du das volle Dabeisein-Feeling haben möchtest, ein Insidertipp: nimm eine Bratwurst, verbrenne sie bis zur Unkenntlichkeit, schließe die Augen und beiss hinein... dann hast Du "Barbecue Enrico - Bratwurst damm"  ::

----------


## Enrico

::  Ich mag sie dunkel! Außerdem werden wir eher an Peter denken, der gemütlich im Warmen sein Bier auf uns trinkt und an uns denkt, die sich den Hintern ab frieren   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Enrico, gelber Muskateller ist ein Weißwein. Bier gibt es beim unseren Heurigen nicht - nur Wein.
Für den großen Durst dann der Spritzer weiß oder rot.

----------


## pit

Positiv denken!

Ab dem Wochenende soll es wieder wärmer werden!

 ::  
Pit

----------


## Enrico

Sieht so aus, sagt zwar jeder Wetterbericht was anderes, aber denke mal wir werden Glück haben am Samstag   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na dann schon mal viel Spaß!
Ich werde an euch denken, während ich mein Parkett schleife...

----------


## wein4tler

Daniel Sun, Parkett schleifen ist eine staubige Angelegenheit. Da wird der Bierpegel steigen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Daniel Sun, Parkett schleifen ist eine staubige Angelegenheit. Da wird der Bierpegel steigen.


Ja, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass der Bierpegel *bei Enrico im Garten* steigt.  ::

----------


## schiene

wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß!!!
wäre gerne mit dabei aber leider muß ich arbeiten.
Trinkt ein Bierchen für mich mit,aber bitte nicht mehr,sonst bekomme ich ich wieder solche Kopfschmerzen  ::   ::

----------


## Enrico

Aufnahme vom Partygelände und Übersicht   ::

----------


## schiene

::  wo ist denn das Bierlager?????

----------


## Erich

Wo ist der Wickeltisch?  ::

----------


## Enrico

Wickeltisch ist der Lange Helle in der Mitte. Bierlager? Ich wusste ich hab was vergessen, naja, das nächste halt mal dann   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Die Boxen sind zu klein!   ::

----------


## walter

Party schon vorbei?

----------


## Enrico

Für jetzt ja, bin Müde   ::  

Aber Pit ist ok, war nen netter Abend  ::  Schläft 100m von mir und sehen uns wieder zum Frühstück nachher...

----------


## Robert

Dann vergesst mal alle den F1 Tip nicht   ::

----------

